

Show HN: The charging cable Apple should have made - kumarski
http://juicies.com/pre-order

======
kumarski
There's a product hunt thread here too:
[http://www.producthunt.com/l/170fd13548](http://www.producthunt.com/l/170fd13548)

------
Rizzo95
Just pre-ordered.. It's awesome looking

~~~
kumarski
What type of cables have you normally purchased? just curious. I bought 2.

I tend to go through a few knockoffs every year, especially in the car.

